# Preferred vane for 3D Open Classes?



## kensbait (Nov 14, 2004)

Duravane 3D
Vantec Super Spine
Blazer Mini
Other - Please Specify


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*BOHNING!!* Blazer Vanes :thumbs_up Wonderful vanes in any shape or size, you can't go wrong and the people at Bohning are awsome too....:grin:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Bohning X-Vanes work well for me


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

DBiggers said:


> *BOHNING!!* Blazer Vanes :thumbs_up Wonderful vanes in any shape or size, you can't go wrong and the people at Bohning are awsome too....:grin:


Ditto!! There are NO better vanes! :thumbs_up


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Mini blazors*

I shoot the mini blazors love them they fly good and they are industructable


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Micro Blazers are good too


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

i put on flex-fletch..........last year

i think theyre FFS 212's.

have also looked at the regular shields 225

have some duravanes for emergency backups when i miscalculate yardage and send through saplings and vines.


camoham


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

1BadBulldog said:


> Bohning X-Vanes work well for me


agree! Also AAE's in 2.3"


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

*3d Vanes*



1BadBulldog said:


> Bohning X-Vanes work well for me


ME Too


----------



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

quick spin speed hunter all the way


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

1.75 Easton Diamond vanes & Mini Blazers.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gateway Rayzr for me.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm using 2.12" Flex Fletch shield cuts. After shooting the heck out of them last year, I don't think I had to reflect a single one. I really like that vane quite a bit.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I used the mini Blazers last year. I did some testing to compare the Flex Fletch 2" Flash to the mini Blazer. The weight of the Flash is between that of the mini Blazer and regular Blazer. I do not want change to the weight of the regular Blazer. I was surprised by the results. I'm going to run the same test 2 more times to validate the results. If they hold up I'm switching to the Flash vanes.

I compared a full dozen of each and the best 1/2doz of each.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Flex fletch.....


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Flex fletch.....


Get back to the Field forum where you belong


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc said:


> Get back to the Field forum where you belong


Just because I LOVE FIELD....don't think I can't shoot 3D. I was a chewie ONLY until a couple years ago....I have an ASA # :wink:

Stop shooting braodhead vanes for 3D and I will :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just because I LOVE FIELD....don't think I can't shoot 3D. I was a chewie ONLY until a couple years ago....I have an ASA # :wink:
> 
> Stop shooting braodhead vanes for 3D and I will :wink:


I fletched my Navigators with FF187s


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

clover buck1020 said:


> quick spin speed hunter all the way


My Bro swears by those. I still like the Bohning Blazers though. There's gotta be a slight bit of slowing associated with the Quickspins in my opinion, not that it's all that significant I'd imagine.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Vantec 2.5's


----------



## DEANO914 (Jan 22, 2008)

1.5" N.A.P QuickSpin Vanes


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm going to shoot either Gateway Rayzr's or the new Fusions from Duravane. I just have to get some fletched up and compare at long distance. I also put them on with a helical.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bohning xvanes 1.8


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

white 1.75 spin wing vanes on 2312's


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I have done very well with the Bohning mini blazer vanes in 3D.


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Vane Tec V-Max*

I noticed that when I voted that only 6 people voted for Vane Tec. Does that mean that evryone else that voted has not ever tried them? I'm sure if they had they would have selected the vane Tec's also.

Norm


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

JayMc said:


> I fletched my Navigators with FF187s


thats what im using now, after trying Flash for hunting i looked for a good vane for non BHs, and hornet said he used them so im trying some now.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

NormPaul said:


> I noticed that when I voted that only 6 people voted for Vane Tec. Does that mean that evryone else that voted has not ever tried them? I'm sure if they had they would have selected the vane Tec's also.
> 
> Norm


I've tried just about everything, and Bohning Blazers get my vote!!! :thumb:


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Flex Fletch are by far the best vane ever made


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Stroud Creek said:


> Flex Fletch are by far the best vane ever made


Yeah ok...  It really depends on your event. What's good for indoor spot shooting may not work as well in the woods and vice versa. Maybe you should get paid for your endorsement. I'd give them a call if I were you.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont shoot much indoors and I use them for everything. Why dont you come shoot with me and lets see!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DXTdaveRN said:


> Yeah ok...  It really depends on your event. What's good for indoor spot shooting may not work as well in the woods and vice versa. Maybe you should get paid for your endorsement. I'd give them a call if I were you.


What?

You may need to look at an archery catalog like Lancasters....or check some websites.....

Nobody makes more then 6 different size vanes....Flex Fletch makes *14* different size vanes:embara:

So if you can't find a Flex Fletch to fit your needs.....you don't really know what you are looking for.

I shoot 187s for field, if shooting a fat arrow for 3D I shoot 212s, 360s indoors and hunt with the Flash, 310s or 360s....

and they are the best vane made....


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Stroud Creek said:


> I dont shoot much indoors and I use them for everything. Why dont you come shoot with me and lets see!!


I don't shoot indoors either and I'd be glad to come shoot with you, and we definitely would see... It's just a little bit farther than I care to drive though with these gas prices. Wish I lived closer, I could use the competition. >>>-------->


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

*Flex-Fletch*

Try the Flex-Fletch Extreme Vanes. The Extreme Flash (2") or the FFP360.


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*+1 for the VaneTec SS*



NormPaul said:


> I noticed that when I voted that only 6 people voted for Vane Tec. Does that mean that evryone else that voted has not ever tried them? I'm sure if they had they would have selected the vane Tec's also.
> 
> Norm


I've shot a bunch of vanes in all sizes and *for me* the VaneTec shoots the best in both 1.8" and 2.3". And they hold up to abuse very well...

I do think the exposure of the VaneTec is still a little low and not that many people have tried them. Good to see them in this thread...


Best of Luck,


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

X2 Blazers


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bohning Mini Blazers work well with my Fatboys


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

FFP 187's for me.


----------



## dmoore7 (Jun 8, 2008)

has anyone tried the max hunter vanes


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nap Quickspins followed by #-d duravanes a close second


----------



## wearthefoxhat (Oct 26, 2008)

I changed from blazers to Flex Fletch 400 to satisfy the 4 inch rule for hunter class but it turns out I can group much better with the FF400s. So even now since the 4 inch rule has changed I would not go back to blazers.

My big question now is will the fly broad heads???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wearthefoxhat said:


> I changed from blazers to Flex Fletch 400 to satisfy the 4 inch rule for hunter class but it turns out I can group much better with the FF400s. So even now since the 4 inch rule has changed I would not go back to blazers.
> 
> My big question now is will the fly broad heads???


Sometimes they will sometimes they won't...it will just depend on your spine match and your tune.

A few years ago I was shooting around 290fps or so and had them on my ACCs. My broadheads wouldn't fly worth a darn...went home and fletched them up with 360 FF and 310 FF and 8 different heads hit in the dot

But I have also taken the time to tune the crap out of a bow and got Thunderheads to fly great with 200 FF at over 300fps:mg:


----------



## bent (Nov 17, 2006)

Flex-fletch all the way!Taget and hunting,the best vane on the market by far.WE were standing behind a wall one night while shooting and noticed the sound coming from different fletching types half way down the range.One word "loud".we took turns shooting and comparing fletchings.My flex-fletch made very little noise if any at all.The loudest was the blazer vane.Can't say the deer have ever jumped my FF arrows.Most of the time they jump and kick then turn to see what the hell that was and fall right there.Target shooting,they are the most accurate i've shot especially at distance.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

bent said:


> Flex-fletch all the way!Taget and hunting,the best vane on the market by far.WE were standing behind a wall one night while shooting and noticed the sound coming from different fletching types half way down the range.One word "loud".we took turns shooting and comparing fletchings.My flex-fletch made very little noise if any at all.The loudest was the blazer vane.Can't say the deer have ever jumped my FF arrows.Most of the time they jump and kick then turn to see what the hell that was and fall right there.Target shooting,they are the most accurate i've shot especially at distance.


I don't think the vanes are what is predominantly alerting a deer (that's the first time I've heard that arguement...interesting...) there's just no time to react, especially when they're coming at 295+fps and closing the distance between the animal and hunter in the blink of an eye. The clear evidence to my theory is all that meat in my freezer every single year courtesy of Bohning Blazers for years. You can't argue with that, although it was somthing fun to think about... :teeth:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

1.5 inch blazers for me.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

> I don't think the vanes are what is predominantly alerting a deer (that's the first time I've heard that arguement...interesting...) there's just no time to react, especially when they're coming at 295+fps and closing the distance between the animal and hunter in the blink of an eye.


Not true; the speed of sound almost 3X what your arrow is going. There's plenty of time for an alert animal to (i've seen non alert too) drop down before that arrow arrives.

I was at my buddy's house this summer where we were taking turns shooting from 50, with one guy about 15 yards in front and 10 yards left of target. We were both shooting 2" blazers and you could hear them coming from a long way, not just when they got 10yards from the target. This was the 1st time I had experienced this, and boy was I surprised at not only how much noise that arrow made as it passed by, but also how you could hear it coming from a long way off.

I would agree that this noise may not be the main thing that alerts deer and other animals. It is a combo of bow noise, arrow noise, and the often forgotten but equally substanshal; hunter movement at the time of release.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Aae ep16


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

skyhunter said:


> Not true; the speed of sound almost 3X what your arrow is going. There's plenty of time for an alert animal to (i've seen non alert too) drop down before that arrow arrives.
> 
> I was at my buddy's house this summer where we were taking turns shooting from 50, with one guy about 15 yards in front and 10 yards left of target. We were both shooting 2" blazers and you could hear them coming from a long way, not just when they got 10yards from the target. This was the 1st time I had experienced this, and boy was I surprised at not only how much noise that arrow made as it passed by, but also how you could hear it coming from a long way off.
> 
> I would agree that this noise may not be the main thing that alerts deer and other animals. It is a combo of bow noise, arrow noise, and the often forgotten but equally substanshal; hunter movement at the time of release.


A 50 yard shot on an animal with a Bow is just inviting failure and possibly risking a wounding, non-lethal shot though. Hunters need to be responsible for the clean harvesting of game. The eye blinks at approximately 300-400ms per blink. When you're talking 295fps+ (roughly 201mph+) with todays bows, the distance between hunter and game at 15-20yards, or to even 30yards can be closed in WAY LESS time. Deer are indeed fast, but you can't sit here and tell us they're THAT fast. Not true. Like I said...my experience is in the field, using Blazers, I've had deer jump the string a few times like anyone else who's had a significant hunting career but I've NEVER seen deer anticipate the arrow based on the sound of the fletching. They may hear somthing, but if your bow is quiet, there is absolutely NO time for them to process a fletching sound before it's gone through the "boiler room"!


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

lmko, just give me something flexible,low profile ,about 2" and will stay glued on the shaft.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

> A 50 yard shot on an animal with a Bow is just inviting failure and possibly risking a wounding, non-lethal shot though. Hunters need to be responsible for the clean harvesting of game.
> 
> Sorry but I don't need a lecture on ethical shot distances from you.
> 
> Deer are indeed fast, but you can't sit here and tell us they're THAT fast. Not true. Like I said...my experience is in the field, using Blazers, I've had deer jump the string a few times like anyone else who's had a significant hunting career but I've NEVER seen deer anticipate the arrow based on the sound of the fletching. They may hear somthing, but if your bow is quiet, there is absolutely NO time for them to process a fletching sound before it's gone through the "boiler room"!


Bows aren't "quiet" like you say. This sentence is decribing the flagship bow for Whisper Creek."Quiet performance is a priority with Whisper Creek, and the decibel level of the Innovator Pro is a whisper-like 65 dB." Other top bows hace decibel levels in this ballpark. Do you know how loud of a noise is being created when a 65 DB blast rings out?; apparently not. Like I said in my prior post: animals reacting to the sound of a shot are getting feedback from 3 sources; arrow noise being one of them.

Any one that has done the math on the speed of sound vs the speed of an arrow has seen the factual evidence of game animals having ample time to react to the sound of a bow shot coming at them. Don't sound like you have done that or taken part in many discussions about this topic. Why not do a search here and see what you come up with. If you do you will clearly see that the facts don't reflect your opinion. It's just math; tough to argue with factual numbers.

I have also recorded a bunch of footage from TV shows where animals are dropping down before that arrow arrives; and yes many are 15-20 yard shots. I go slow mo on playback and it is clear that deer can drop as much as a foot on a 20 yard shot. If you have not seen this and are still not aware of how fast the reaction time of a deer is, then either you haven't looked or you failed to observe what is actually taking place.

Like I said do a search on this topic before saying that deer can't react to the sound of a shot before that arrow gets there. They can!


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

i prefer the 2inch x-vane by bohning!:thumbs_up


----------



## anythingoutdoors (Jan 12, 2009)

Was able to shoot the Mini-Blazer fairly extensively at 40 yards, indoors. I had my concerns as I used a helical clamp and kicked the trailing edge of the vane ever so slightly so as to give a smidgen more frontal area. If I could make a good shot execution, it'd bury the UL Pro 500's with a perfect 10% FOC solidly into the 5-Ring. If I had "stellar" shot mechanics, it'd hit a pretty solid X. It's about the best that I could possibly hope for.


----------



## 3d1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I shoot the Flex-Fletch 2.25 Shield cut.
Team BowTech Staff Shooter.


----------



## frans01 (Jul 12, 2007)

Flex Fletch FFP 187 for me all the way!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

AAE 2 inch shield cuts


----------



## JezR (Dec 14, 2008)

Flex Fletch 187 on lightspeed 400 they have been great and very stable out to 90M


----------



## qquuball (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the gateway rayzr's their cheap and fly great I've tryed mini blazers mini quickspins reg. blazers and found the rayzrs fly the best for me and at long range to 70 and 80 yrds. to if they get hit by a arrow and get ripped up they still fly good I put a right helical and them and they spin great. I have them on fatboys 400 27 1/2'' 80grain tips arrow ways 330 on a 65# bow and they rip.


----------

